# Name the parts



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

All right, I don't know a whole bunch about trucks unlike most you but I am getting better, so bear with me The only problem that I can find on my truck is this mess in the picture. I can replace it fairly easily but I don't know what the part is actually called. There are two of them # 1 is leaking every were and has plastic coming out and # 2 is has a lot of slop in it and is also leaking (badly  ) Thanks for the help,

- Eric

The truck is a Dodge W150 1993


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

*number 2*

well i kno number two is the sway arm


----------



## Swampdonkey (Dec 13, 2004)

That is a steering box. That is most likely what is leaking and it is running down the pitman arm(#2) Replace the steering box and all those leaks will go away. The steering box may a bit exspensive $$$$$.payup


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

And #1 is the rack and pinion pump. the pump comes with the rack and pinion setup.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

the #2 is the idler arm.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A pic is Worth payup hope this helps


----------



## ght1098 (Jan 31, 2005)

You can buy a seal kit for the steering gear (the big nut in front of #1), a rebuild kit for the steering column shaft knuckle (#1), and if there is any play you can replace the draglink assy (#2).


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Check this out. While you are at it you might want to put a borgeson steering shaft in there.

http://www.off-road.com/dodge/ramcharger/tech_tips/SteerSlop.html

He is right about the seal but if your bearing is worn in that end of the gear you'll eat up a new seal in short order.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

rebuilt gearboxes are not too exspensive and are well worth it in the long run.BTW that is a worm gear setup not a rack and pinion unit and the pitman arm is bolted to it.Use auto trans fluid in the gearbox it is better for it than power steering fluid.#2 is the steering shaft and the part you are pointing to allows for telescoping action if a collision has occurred.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks alot guys I new you all would know


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

STREETSURFIN: you are the only one that made since to me, 

the borgeson or FLAMINGRIVER steering shaft is the only thing to replace that with it, the last one i bought for a dodge was 'bout 200 bucks and it does away with those ignorent shoes (by the way #1 is called the shoebox) #2 is not even close to he sway arm, it is the pitman arm and the reason it is "leaking" is 'cause it has a grease zerk on top WRIGHT , and the way to test that would be someone in the truck w/o motor running and jerking the steering wheel back and forth and someone watching it there should be little to no play out of that balljoint,

But it is NOT the sway arm


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I think the plastic on the coupler is normal, but check it for play while you are checking the joint on the pitman arm. Those couplers are notorious for wearing and giving play at the steering wheel. One like the Borgeson or Flaming River will outlast a stock replacement.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

My god, how many people don't know the mechanics of a vehicle!?!?

The pitman arm (#2) zerk fitting (the nipple on the end) needs to be greased regularly just as any other suspension/steering part- grease seeping out is not necessarily a bad thing. It means contaminants are coming out so that's semi normal when greasing. The PS fluid leak though may be an issue.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

RYDER said:


> And #1 is the rack and pinion pump. the pump comes with the rack and pinion setup.


What the hell is a rack and pinion pump?? Isn't that the part next to the muffler bearings?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I just called on a junk yard power steering box for a Ford. It's $50 from a yard that just has trucks (rebuilt $189). If your not going to run the truck forever I would consider this option. If the seal is worn out the steering box can't be far from wore out also. The steering wheel shaft runs $200+ for new. (much better then stock)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Where did the pic go? 
well here it is, :waving:
I know the parts on the W300 are diffrent but the names are the same.


----------

